# Beekeeping 101



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I attended this class in November and enjoyed it a lot. The class is pretty elementary but it was fine for me, a second year beek. The information was well presented and the business was great to see. You have an opportunity to make purchases while there. My son does 99.9% of the actual beekeeping and I like to build stuff, the class might have been to elementary for him but he would have learned something. I would recommend this for any beginning beekeeper.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Paul. 
I now have my projector up and running and I think this adds to the class. I can now show good brood patterns vs. poor along with queen cells, emergency cells, stores of honey and pollen. I can also demonstrate my experiences with wax vs. plastic and so much more.
Next year I will begin a queen rearing program here at Kelley's. This will be a building process as I see it and will take me several seasons. I have some great people who are going to help me with this. I would like to have openly mated survivor queens aclimated to this area available on a limited basis at some point this coming summer. This will be the building year and I'm really looking forward to this project.
Thank you,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

If you have a queen rearing program try to set a class for each way of rearing queens. I could not attend a multi day class. Not interested in artificial insemination, or anything like that. Make one day about buying and using bought cells, walk away splits, or other simple things. Maybe have one class with lots of hands on where you actually work with the hives. You could have those attending bring suits and gloves. 

Thanks


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Paul,
That is well advised, and I think that's a great idea. In order to have that class I need to be comfortable that I'm well informed enough to lead it. This coming year will see me starting the spring with 24 colonies (depending on winter losses). I will install at least 12 new packages for demonstration on bee pick up days and hope to split all hives that will take a split. I will also be establishing colonies from nuc's. and whatever swarm calls I get. I have a friend who is a master beekeeper who is willing to help me get the queen program off the ground along with about 4 other really qualified long time keepers. There compensation will be in the form of queens & cells and maybe equipment. Most of the program will take place here at the Kelley Co. with other outyards established. Hopefully the following fall I will move bees to warmer climates to get a jump on the following season. I will post through out the summer to let folks know how it's going and the queen availability. I will be experimenting with foundationless frames (which by the way we now offer a new style frame for that purpose)- this is our F style frame and has a comb guide built into the top bar. We now have a cell bar frame for medium depth supers along with a cell bar for deeps that has 3 bars. We will offer small cell foundation 4.9 beginning in March or perhaps earlier if our new equipment arrives in time. In addition we now manufacture 8 frame equipment and are offering all medium kits as well. I will use all of this equipment in the field this year and cant wait to get some hands on results.
Thanks,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

This is starting to look like a chat. Will you be at Hazard? I want to order some foundationless frames. When will the 2010 catalog be out. I also need a Queen introduction cage or two. 

Thanks


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Catalog is at the printer today and were looking at two weeks perhaps sooner. Yes, we will be at Hazard on Jan. 23. Feel free to pre-order and we will be happy to bring any supplies to you.
Thanks,
walter T. Kelley Co.


----------

